# disability = αναπηρία



## fofoka (Jul 8, 2009)

Και η δεύτερη:

Research led by [...] found that in recent years *disability* above the age of 65 in America has been falling significantly. In other rich countries the picture is more mixed. When the OECD recently looked at 12 member countries, it found clear signs of a recent decline in *disability* in elderly people in only five of them.

Συμφωνείτε με τις αποδόσεις "το *ποσοστό αναπηρίας *στα άτομα ηλικίας άνω των 65" και "μείωσης του *ποσοστού αναπηρίας* στους ηλικιωμένους"; 

Ευχαριστώ και πάλι.


----------



## nickel (Jul 8, 2009)

Το «ποσοστό αναπηρίας» με κάνει να σκέφτομαι το βαθμό αναπηρίας. Θα ήταν σαφέστερο το «ποσοστό ατόμων με αναπηρίες».


----------



## Palavra (Jul 9, 2009)

Διόρθωση: *ατόμων με αναπηρία*, εκτός και αν το άτομο έχει περισσότερες από μία.

Χρειάζομαι επειγόντως tutoring στη δημιουργία πινάκων


http://video.minpress.gr/wwwminpress/odigos_anapiria_mme/odigos_anapiria_mme_orologia.pdf


----------



## nickel (Jul 9, 2009)

Οι γέροι δεν έχουν αναπηρία, έχουν αναπηρίες... (δυο-τρεις ο καθένας). :)
Ναι, κάπου την έχουμε κάνει αυτή τη συζήτηση (σηκώστε το χέρι σας, they raised their heads to the sky, όλα τα άτομα έχουν μια αναπηρία...).



*Πώς φτιάχνουμε απλούς πίνακες:*

Γράφουμε τις σειρές μας, χωρίζοντας σε κάθε σειρά τις στήλες με μια απλή κάθετη |

γραμμή πρώτη στήλη 1η | γραμμή πρώτη στήλη 2η | γραμμή πρώτη στήλη 3η
γραμμή δεύτερη στήλη 1η | γραμμή δεύτερη στήλη 2η | γραμμή δεύτερη στήλη 3η
γραμμή τρίτη στήλη 1η | γραμμή τρίτη στήλη 2η | γραμμή τρίτη στήλη 3η

Περιβάλλουμε το κείμενο του πίνακα με τους κωδικούς που βγάζει το εικονίδιο πάνω δεξιά (εκείνο που μοιάζει με πίνακα του Excel, ντε).



γραμμή πρώτη στήλη 1η | γραμμή πρώτη στήλη 2η | γραμμή πρώτη στήλη 3η
γραμμή δεύτερη στήλη 1η | γραμμή δεύτερη στήλη 2η | γραμμή δεύτερη στήλη 3η
γραμμή τρίτη στήλη 1η | γραμμή τρίτη στήλη 2η | γραμμή τρίτη στήλη 3ηΠιο περίπλοκους πίνακες φτιάχνουμε στο Word ή το Excel και τους επισυνάπτουμε ή τους ανεβάζουμε στο 4shared.


----------



## Palavra (Jul 9, 2009)

Καλημέρες!
Ευχαριστώ :) Ιδού ο πίνακας που ήθελα να βάλω, από τον παραπάνω σύνδεσμο της Γενικής Γραμματείας Επικοινωνίας-Ενημέρωσης του Υπουργείου Εσωτερικών.



*Χρησιμοποιήστε: | Αποφύγετε:*

Άτομο με αναπηρία | Ανάπηρο άτομο, Άτομο με ειδικές ανάγκες (εάν και χρησιμοποιείτο στο παρελθόν σήμερα θεωρείται εσφαλμένο)
Άτομα με κινητική αναπηρία | Οι κινητικά ανάπηροι, Οι σωματικά ανάπηροι
Αθλητές χωρίς αναπηρία | Κανονικοί αθλητές
*Άτομα με αναπηρία | Άτομα με αναπηρίες (χρήση πληθυντικού μόνο όταν το άτομο έχει πολλαπλές αναπηρίες)*

Ολυμπιακοί-Παραολυμπιακοί Αγώνες/Αθλήματα | Ειδικοί - Κανονικοί Αγώνες/Αθλήματα
Άτομα με πρόβλημα όρασης ή τύφλωση | Αόμματοι, στραβοί
Άτομο με νοητική καθυστέρηση | Καθυστερημένος/Καθυστερημένο άτομο
Άτομο με εγκεφαλική παράλυση | Σπαστικός/σπαστικό άτομο
Περιγράφοντας την αναπηρία π.χ. άτομο με ακρωτηριασμό | Παραμορφωμένος, ελλειμματικός, κουτσός
Ο Τάδε είναι άτομο με…(ακολουθεί η …συγκεκριμένη αναπηρία) | Πάσχει από…Υποφέρει από
Χρησιμοποιεί αμαξίδιο, Χρήστης αναπηρικού αμαξιδίου | Καθηλωμένος σε αναπηρικό αμαξίδιο
Άτομο με κινητική αναπηρία,Άτομο με κινητικό περιορισμό | Σακάτης, σακαταμένος, τραυματισμένος
Αναπηρία | Ασθένεια, αρρώστια, πρόβλημα
Παρεμπ, το άτομα με αναπηρία (ΑΜΕΑ) έχει πιο πολλά χιτς. Η εκνευριστική


----------



## Ambrose (Jul 9, 2009)

Τίποτα πιο politically correct δεν μας βρίσκεται;


----------



## Palavra (Jul 9, 2009)

Τα άτομα με αναπηρία αποκαλούν τους εαυτούς τους _άτομα με αναπηρία_. Πιο politically correct δε γίνεται :) 
Αν δεις και το σύνδεσμο που έδωσα, απορρίπτεται η χρήση όρων όπως _άτομα με ειδικές ανάγκες_ και _άτομα με ειδικές ικανότητες_.


----------



## Ambrose (Jul 9, 2009)

Palavra said:


> Τα άτομα με αναπηρία αποκαλούν τους εαυτούς τους _άτομα με αναπηρία_.



Δεν ξέρω. Αν εσύ ήσουν ΑΜΕΑ θα σου άρεσε να σε λένε ανάπηρο; Μάλλον όχι. Και το disability επίτηδες έγινε disability και όχι handicap. Και γι' αυτό φέρανε στα Ελληνικά τα άτομα με ειδικές ανάγκες.


----------



## Palavra (Jul 9, 2009)

Όπως θα δεις στο σύνδεσμό μου, δε θέλουν να τους λένε _ανάπηρους_ αλλά _άτομα με αναπηρία_. Το αρτικόλεξο ΑμεΑ που χρησιμοποιείται κατά κόρον αυτό σημαίνει.
Δες εδώ:
http://ec.europa.eu/health-eu/my_health/people_with_disabilities/index_el.htm
http://www.disabled.gr/lib/?cat=1

Νομίζω ένα email στο disabled.gr θα έλυνε τις όποιες αμφιβολίες. Καλή συνέχεια σε όλους.


----------



## Ambrose (Jul 9, 2009)

To έχω δει το disabled.gr, τη νομοθεσία και την ξεπερασμένη γλώσσα που χρησιμοποιεί. Αλλά αυτό δεν αλλάζει κάτι. H λέξη αναπηρία ως απόδοση του disability είναι κατά τη γνώμη μου ατυχής. Άλλωστε, και στο disabled.gr και στην europa, απαντά ο όρος "άτομα με ειδικές ανάγκες".

Για την fofoka η ασφαλής λύση είναι μάλλον αναπηρία, αλλά εγώ δεν συζητάω αυτό. Το Google δίνει 67.000 αποτελέσματα για τα "άτομα με αναπηρία" και 868.000 για τα "άτομα με ειδικές ανάγκες".


----------



## Zazula (Jul 9, 2009)

Ambrose said:


> Tο disability επίτηδες έγινε disability και όχι handicap. Και γι' αυτό φέρανε στα Ελληνικά τα άτομα με ειδικές ανάγκες.


Και το _disability_ είναι καλύτερο ακριβώς για ποιον λόγο; "Ανικανότητα" σήμαινε το _disability_ την τελευταία φορά που κοίταξα. Σε τι είναι καλύτερο από το "μη αρτιμελής", που είναι η σημασία τού _ανάπηρος_; Και το να σε λένε "μη αρτιμελή" είναι και κάπως αντικειμενικό, κι όχι υποκειμενικό όπως το να σε λένε "ανίκανο", έτσι; Για ρίξε μια ματιά στην εννοιολογική πορεία τού _disability_:

*disability *, n., pl. -*ties* for 2.
*1. lack of adequate power, strength, or physical or mental ability; incapacity.*
2. a physical or mental handicap, esp. one that prevents a person from living a full, normal life or from holding a gainful job.
3. anything that disables or puts one at a disadvantage: His mere six-foot height will be a disability in professional basketball.
4. the state or condition of being disabled.
5. legal incapacity; legal disqualification.
6. See disability insurance.
[1570–80; DIS-1 + ABILITY]
—*Syn.1. disqualification, incompetence, incapability, impotence.* DISABILITY, INABILITY imply a lack of power or ability. A DISABILITY is some disqualifying deprivation or loss of power, physical or other: excused because of a physical disability; a temporary disability. INABILITY is a lack of ability, usually because of an inherent lack of talent, power, etc.: inability to talk, to do well in higher mathematics.
*—Ant.1. ability, capacity.*


----------



## Rogerios (Jul 9, 2009)

Πράγματι η προσπάθεια εξεύρευσης πολιτικώς ορθού όρου αποδεικνύεται πολύ δύκολη στην πράξη. Πάντως, σε όλες τις περιπτώσεις έχουμε να κάνουμε με λύσεις που επιβάλλονται άνωθεν (συνήθως σε επίπεδο EE), συχνά κατόπιν παραινέσεων ή αιτημάτων των ενδιαφερομένων οργανώσεων. Παρεμπ., να πω ότι σχεδόν πάντα (τουλάχιστον στην κοινοτική νομοθεσία) όλα τα στοιχεία του όρου είναι στον πληθυντικό δηλ. "άτομα με αναπηρίες".

Ιστορικά, ο όρος "άτομα με ειδικές ανάγκες" είναι προγενέστερος του "άτομα με αναπηρίες". Η ποσοτική υπεροχή του όρου "άτομα με ειδικές ανάγκες" όσον αφορά τα διαδικτυακά ευρήματα στην ελληνική γλώσσα, εξηγείται από το ότι χρησιμοποιήθηκε σε νομοθετικά και κανονιστικά κείμενα για μεγαλύτερο χρονικό διάστημα απ' ό,τι ο νεότερος όρος (η αλλαγή τοποθετείται χρονικά στις αρχές της δεκαετίας μας, ουσιαστικά το 2002-2003). Εξάλλου, οι νομοθετικές και κανονιστικές πράξεις αυτές συνεχίζουν σε πολλές περιπτώσεις να βρίσκονται σε ισχύ άνευ τροποποιήσεως της χρησιμοποιούμενης ορολογίας: επομένως, συνεχίζουν να δίνουν και ευρήματα του προγενέστερου όρου.

Είναι επιτυχής απόδοση η "αναπηρία" για το "disability". Μου φαίνεται ότι για αυτό το ζήτημα μπορεί να συζητούμε για αιώνες χωρίς να καταλήξουμε σε συμφωνία: πράγματι ο αγγλικός όρος φαίνεται να τονίζει την έλλειψη δεξιοτήτων που λείπουν από τα ΑμεΑ και τις οποίες έχουν τα αρτιμελή άτομα, κι όχι την αναπηρία. Από την άλλη, νομίζω ότι η όποια εμειρία μας με τον όρο "ειδικές ανάγκες'" (που δομικά δεν είναι αρνητικά φορτισμένος) αποδεικνύει ότι ένας πολιτικά ορθός όρος δεν αρκεί για να αλλάξει τις προβληματικές αντιλήψεις μιας κοινωνίας. Έπειτα, αν οι Άγγλοι επέλεξαν το disability και όχι το handicap, τα ίδια νομοθετήματα της ΕΕ που στο αγγλικό κείμενο έχουν το disability, στο γαλλικό βάζουν handicap! Αυτές, οι διαφοροποιήσεις (για ένα πρόσφατο παράδειγμα, μπορεί κανείς να δει το κείμενο του παραρτήματος ΙΙ της οδηγίας 2009/45/ΕΚ του Ευρωπαϊκού Κοινοβουλίου και του Συμβουλίου, της 6ης Μαΐου 2009, για τους κανόνες και τα πρότυπα ασφαλείας για τα επιβατηγά πλοία) αποδεικνύουν ότι δεν υπάρχει ομοφωνία ως προς τη γλωσσικά βέλτιστη προσέγγιση, για αυτό και νομίζω ότι η ελληνική απόδοση "αναπηρία" δεν είναι κατ' ανάγκη ατυχής (ούτε βεβαίως και κατ' ανάγκη επιτυχής).

Σε κάθε περίπτωση, πολύ σημαντικότερο από τον όρο που θα επιλεγεί, είναι το αν η νομοθεσία και οι πολίτες μπορούν να βοηθήσουν για την ουσιαστική βελτίωση των συνθηκών ζωής των ΑμεΑ. Ως προς αυτό, όλοι γνωρίζουμε ότι, δυστυχώς, η χώρα μας υστερεί δραματικά σε όλα τα επίπεδα.


----------



## Ambrose (Jul 9, 2009)

Πολύ εύστοχες οι παρατηρήσεις του Ρογήρου. Να σημειώσω ένα-δύο πράγματα:

Καταρχήν, η Γαλλία έχω την εντύπωση ότι δεν έχει τις (ακραίες και πολλές φορές υπέρμετρες) ευαισθησίες που έχουν οι Αγγλοσάξωνες όσον αφορά αυτά τα ζητήματα. 

Τώρα, όσον αφορά την παρατήρηση του Ζάζουλα και την αρτιμέλεια, ο όρος disability δεν αναφέρεται στην μη αρτιμέλεια. Είναι πολύ ευρύτερος και γι' αυτό το λόγο θεωρώ την απόδοση του disability ως αναπηρία, κατά τι ανεπαρκή. Πρβλ. για παράδειγμα τον όρο learning disability.

Και κάτι τελευταίο: προσωπικά, απεχθάνομαι την πολιτική ορθότητα, αλλά ίσως κάποιες φορές να είναι χρήσιμη.


----------



## Palavra (Jul 9, 2009)

Rogerios said:


> Από την άλλη, νομίζω ότι η όποια εμειρία μας με τον όρο "ειδικές ανάγκες'" (που δομικά δεν είναι αρνητικά φορτισμένος) αποδεικνύει ότι ένας πολιτικά ορθός όρος δεν αρκεί για να αλλάξει τις προβληματικές αντιλήψεις μιας κοινωνίας.



Οι ίδιοι, ωστόσο, δε θεωρούν τον όρο πολιτικά ορθό. Από το σύνδεσμο που έδωσα (τα έντονα δικά μου):

Ο όρος "άτομο με ειδικές ανάγκες" που χρησιμοποιείται στην συντριπτική πλειονότητα παρουσίασης θεμάτων αναπηρίας, επί της ουσίας είναι *κενός περιεχομένου*. Είναι το ίδιο παράλογος με τον όρο "άτομο με ειδικές ικανότητες", που είναι ο χαρακτηριστικότερος από τους λανθασμένους όρους "θετικής υπερβολής".

Ωστόσο ο όρος στο σύνολό του μπορεί να μη σημαίνει τίποτα (γι’ αυτό και δε χρησιμοποιείται πουθενά στον κόσμο, με εξαίρεση τη χώρα μας), αλλά σημαίνουν πολλά απομονωμένες οι δύο τελευταίες λέξεις του. "Ειδικές ανάγκες" είναι οι ανάγκες που δημιουργούνται, όταν σε έναν άνθρωπο δεν προσφέρονται οι δυνατότητες να ασκήσει βασικά δικαιώματα και να απολαμβάνει στοιχειώδη κοινωνικά αγαθά. Για παράδειγμα, ένας άνθρωπος με προβλήματα ακοής, όπως όλοι οι άνθρωποι, έχει την βασική ανάγκη της εκπαίδευσης που αποτελεί βασικό κεκτημένο δικαίωμα.

Η ανάγκη "βαπτίζεται" ειδική, όταν τα άτομα με προβλήματα ακοής δεν έχουν στη διάθεσή τους απαραίτητους μηχανισμούς (διερμηνείς νοηματικής κ.ο.κ.) και συνεπώς δεν υπάρχει η κάλυψη των εν λόγω αναγκών. Εάν ήταν διαθέσιμοι οι μηχανισμοί και τα εργαλεία, η ανάγκη θα παρέμενε βασική.

Αντίστοιχα παραδείγματα μπορούν να διατυπωθούν εκατοντάδες σε διαφορετικούς τομείς. *Μεγαλύτερη σημασία έχει να καταλάβουμε ότι ο όρος "άτομα με ειδικές ανάγκες" υποδηλώνει ότι οι άνθρωποι με αναπηρία έχουν διαφορετικές βασικές ανάγκες απ’ αυτές του υπόλοιπου πληθυσμού. Αυτή η αντίληψη φυσικά δεν ανταποκρίνεται στην αλήθεια και παράλληλα είναι άκρως υπονομευτική. Εξάλλου ο ίδιος ο κεντρικός φορέας εκπροσώπησης των ΑμεΑ (ΕΣΑμεΑ) έχει απορρίψει τον όρο, ως παρωχημένο.* Αναγκαίο συνεπώς είναι οι Έλληνες δημοσιογράφοι να σεβαστούν εμπράκτως το δικαίωμα των πολιτών με αναπηρία στον αυτοπροσδιορισμό. Αυτό και μόνο αρκεί.


Είχα ψάξει εκτεταμένα τον όρο σε μετάφραση που έκανα στο παρελθόν, γι' αυτό επιμένω και σας σπάω τα νεύρα. Η ΕΕ χρησιμοποιεί τον όρο και ως άτομα με αναπηρία.


----------



## Ambrose (Jul 9, 2009)

Παρόλο που η γλωσσική επιχειρηματολογία και ερμηνεία τους δεν στέκει (μού φαίνεται μάλλον σαν μια απόπειρα εξάλειψης του στίγματος και της διάκρισης που ενδεχομένως υφίστανται), εφόσον οι ίδιοι οι ΑΜΕΑ επιλέγουν το άτομα με αναπηρία, είμαστε μάλλον υποχρεωμένοι να το σεβαστούμε. Γλωσσικά πάντως σηκώνει πολλή κουβέντα.


----------



## Rogerios (Jul 9, 2009)

Palavra said:


> Είχα ψάξει εκτεταμένα τον όρο σε μετάφραση που έκανα στο παρελθόν, γι' αυτό επιμένω και σας σπάω τα νεύρα. Η ΕΕ χρησιμοποιεί τον όρο και ως άτομα με αναπηρία.



Δίκιο έχεις. Πράγματι απαντά και ο όρος στον ενικό. Υπόψη όμως ότι το λινκ σου δεν είναι απολύτως σαφές: επειδή υπάρχει ολόκληρη κατηγορία σχετικών νομοθετημάτων και επειδή ως ονομασία της κατηγορίας υπάρχει και το "με αναπηρία" (εκτός του "με αναπηρίες") ακολουθεί παραπομπή σε όλα τα κείμενα που παρουσιάζουν ενδιαφέρον για το ζήτημα, ανεξαρτήτως του ποιά ορολογία χρησιμοποιείται (π.χ., και για να περιοριστώ ενδεικτικά στα αποτελέσματα της πρώτης σελίδας: η απόφαση 2008/164 της Επιτροπής χρησιμοποιεί μόνο το "άτομα με αναπηρίες", ενώ οι κανονισμοί 1371/2007 και 1107/2006 μόνο τον όρο "άτομα με αναπηρία". Στις οδηγίες 2001/85 και 2006/126 δεν απαντά κανείς από τους δύο όρους. Άλλα κείμενα (όχι νομοθετικού χαρακτήρα) έχουν ακόμη το παλιό "άτομα με ειδικές ανάγκες". Αυτή η διμορφία (ή μάλλον πολυμορφία) είναι ιδιαιτερότητα των ελληνικών μεταφραστικών υπηρεσιών: στα γαλλικά και αγγλικά κείμενα ο όρος παραμένει ο ίδιος (personnes handicapées, disabled persons).

Είναι ορθότερο το ένα ή το άλλο; Δεν είμαι βέβαιος. Απλώς, προς υποστήριξη του 'άτομα με αναπηρίες" θα πω ότι δεν σημαίνει κατ' ανάγκη ότι ένα άτομο από αυτά έχει περισσότερες αναπηρίες· ο πληθυντικός σημαίνει καταρχήν ότι αναφερόμαστε σε κατηγορίες ατόμων που εμφανίζουν διάφορα είδη αναπηρίας (και που μεταξύ αυτών, κάποια άτομα μπορεί να εμφανίζουν και περισσότερες από μια). Ξαναλέω όμως ότι δεν είμαι απόλυτος και δεν έχω τίποτε εναντίον του όρου "άτομα με αναπηρία".


----------



## nickel (Jul 9, 2009)

Καλημέρα. Πλούτισα πάλι από αυτά που γράφετε. Αλλά να πω τον πόνο μου. Για την πρόταση της fofoka, εγώ θα ήθελα να γράψω κάτι με _ανημπόρια_ ή με _έκπτωση των ικανοτήτων_. Αλλά τα κρατάω για άλλα κείμενα... :)


----------



## tsioutsiou (Jul 9, 2009)

Χαίρομαι που λέει ο Zazula


> "Ανικανότητα" σήμαινε το disability την τελευταία φορά που κοίταξα


. Και πράγματι μπορεί να είναι πρόβλημα αλλού, γιατί έχουμε το "ανικανότητα προς εργασία". Το δε ποσοστό αναπηρίας προσδιρίζει την αναγνώριση ανικανότητας. 'Εχουμε άλλωστε και το invalidity or disability, με το πρώτο να θεωρείται μόνιμη αναπηρία (ανικανότητα) και το δεύτερο προσωρινή αναπηρία. Γι' αυτό και δυσκολία το disability, που στα κείμενα της ΕΕ σαφώς όλο και περισσότερο "άτομα με αναπηρία" (Palavra). Το "με αναπηρίες" ας πούμε ότι τείνει να συνδέεται με το disabilities στις μεταφράσεις, όπου σε κάποιες χρήσεις επιστρατεύεται και το "μειονεκτούντα", by disability. 
(Στης fofoka, υπέρ του "με αναπηρίες", γιατί έχουμε ηλικιωμένα άτομα και το θέμα αφορά κλονισμένη υγεία με τα προβλήματά της, ανημπόρια -μόλις το διόρθωσα, είχα βάλει ανημποριά :)- που λέει ο nickel).


----------

